# Hello from Newcastle!



## fooby (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm Joel, currently based in Tynemouth. I've been a lurker for a long time, slowly learning about proper coffee and realizing how much I've been missing out as I work at Starbucks!

The aim is to start a coffee van catering to the outdoor lifestyle, lots of learning to be done!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and I am from West Monkseaton! New York is 2 miles away, but i suspect you are over the pond!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Howay the lads.

I love that pub/restaurant on the old farm in New York. Blanking on the name. DFK41, my aunt and some cousins live in West Monkseaton having emigrated from North Shields LOL


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

We may be friends and neighbours!


----------

